# New mill.



## rzw0wr (Aug 18, 2019)

I purchased a new mill from Smithy earlier this year and I can't get to work like I think it should.

I emailed Smithy several times and the person that replied was helpful and concerned.


Bottom line, I want to get another mill.

I have heard about a man named Matt on here.

Are his mills any good?
Does anyone have one?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 18, 2019)

Matt owns Precision Matthews @precisionmatthews.com.

Go to the Sponsored Forums/Precision Matthews sub forum and you will find a lot of PM owners there.

I currently own two, a PM935 mill and a 1340GT lathe. I owned a little PM25 before these.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm not sure what your budget is & what size mill you want but I'd go with Grizzly or Precision Matthews rather than Smithy. Not that Smithy is bad, better options & support as well as price too probably with these two.

Many of us here have machines (Precision Matthews) from Matt (@qualitymachinetools). He is a sponsor of this site also & has his own sub section.

I have a mill & lathe from him purchased before he was a site sponsor here & before I joined/found this site. He is great to deal with & not one of those people that ignore you after a sale has been completed. He has taken care of me many times when I wasn't expecting as well as many others here. If/when I buy more machines it will mostly likely be from Matt, unless I find a Mori Seki.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I have been very happy with my Grizzly Lathe and PM Mill.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 19, 2019)

rzw0wr said:


> I purchased a new mill from Smithy earlier this year and I can't get to work like I think it should.



What is the mill not doing that you think it should be able to do?
What is the mill doing that you think it should not be able to do?


----------



## Tom1948 (Aug 19, 2019)

PM and Matt are ace high in my book. I have a lathe and mill from them.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 22, 2019)

I bought  PM1440 GS lathe and a PM950 V from Precision Matthews.  Very pleased with them.  Have had them 8 months.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 22, 2019)

Well....
My son in law machinist showed up the other day.
He sat me straight on a few things.

The mill is doing just what it is designed to do.

It is not designed for what I was doing.

Full cutter at .200" is NOT what this machine was designed to do.
Hmmm who would have thought.

I was reminded that this is a small mill to do small things in a small way.

I was told to keep the mill and learn to use it. There is nothing wrong with the mill just the operator.

Well, I guess will keep this mill after all.


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 23, 2019)

rzw0wr said:


> Well....
> My son in law machinist showed up the other day.
> He sat me straight on a few things.
> 
> ...


That’s what is wrong with my mill as well....the operator!  Hang in there....


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 23, 2019)

Small mill for small things, bigger mill for bigger things. There's no law against having two mills


----------



## brino (Aug 23, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> There's no law against having two mills



What about three?
-brino


----------



## brino (Aug 23, 2019)

rzw0wr said:


> I was told to keep the mill and learn to use it. There is nothing wrong with the mill just the operator.



I believe that's called "learning", and we've all been there.
At least you know which half of the equation to work on.
Don't give up!
-brino


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2019)

All machines have their limitations, learning those limits is part of the mystery.
I'm learning.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 23, 2019)

brino said:


> I believe that's called "learning", and we've all been there.
> -brino


Yep! Burned up a few endmills "learning" myself.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 23, 2019)

rzw0wr said:


> Well....
> My son in law machinist showed up the other day.
> He sat me straight on a few things.
> 
> ...



You are not the first to experience this. I had a neighbor one time who bought the Grizzly version of the PM25 and was upset because the machine didn't do very well with a 3/4" end mill. 

I explained a few basics to him (he was brand new to machining), and showed him what the mill could do with smaller cutters/cuts and he was happier. Especially after I told him the size and cost of a machine capable of burying a 3/4" end mill in steel.


----------



## bob308 (Aug 23, 2019)

if there is a law that says you can not own 3 mills I am in trouble.


----------



## RobertB (Aug 25, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> ... There's no law against having two mills


 You have never met my wife


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 26, 2019)

I barely have room for my one mill and lathe.
2 does sound nice though.


----------



## WCraig (Aug 26, 2019)

RobertB said:


> You have never met my wife



"But Honey, this one is a mini mill, that one is a mill/drill and other here is a Bridgeport.  See, they're all different! ..."

Craig
(Might be best to have hearing protection in before trying the above lines.)


----------



## 38super (Aug 30, 2019)

It's a "Coffee Mill" dear.


----------



## RobertB (Aug 30, 2019)

WCraig said:


> "But Honey, this one is a mini mill, that one is a mill/drill and other here is a Bridgeport.  See, they're all different! ..."





38super said:


> It's a "Coffee Mill" dear.



Both fortunately and unfortunately, that will not work with my wife. She quite enjoys watching Tubalcain, abom79, oxtool, thisoldtony, etc. videos with me in the evenings instead of most of the crap that is on tv nowadays. She has begun to take an interest in learning to operate the lathe and mill. Her hobbies have already made her a pro with the drill press and band saw. My plan for another machine is to get her to the point where she wants one of her own.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Make something for her that makes her daily chores a bit easier and Your Wife will be happy to BUY you new tools! If not then try this argument......"New tools keep one Home away from outside temptations while still keeping out of the significant others hair to Make Useful things for the significant other!  Besides Ive Always wanted to be a hobby machinist but i guess I could learn to like being a Hobby Gambler!"


----------

